# Tracker Tournament TX Rebuild



## Bobsbaits (Sep 19, 2013)

Been watching this board for about 2 months, since I realized the my transom on my 1989 Tracker TX was bad and it was going to be a long winter. I did a little reinforcement to get me thru my club tournament season, but now I am done using this boat for tournaments and time to start to my rebuild. I should mention since I realized the transom was rotten, my front deck is also starting to give way and I hit a rock and ripped a small tear in the bottom. It's a shame because the boat has always been garage kept and looks great. My goal now is to tear this apart, get a new transom put in, get the bottom welded and get Steelflex on the bottom before the weather starts to get colder. Then I can spend the winter putting the rest back together. Thanks for all the great ideas here, I now have a lot of ideas and plans to make the boat better.


----------



## kcatto (Sep 20, 2013)

this is going to be a nice build to watch....


----------



## Bobsbaits (Sep 23, 2013)

ok, I'm off to a slow start but I got the motor off and started taking off all the equipment, lids, cables, etc. This weekend I will be cutting the transom off, taking the decks and foam out and hopefully builing the new transom. I will fill it with water and mark the leaks so I can get it off to the welder. I plan to have the transom top and one small crack on the bottom welded, then drill and re rivet the leaking rivets. Hope to get this off to the welders soon so I can get in back before it gets too cold. Would like to get steelflex on the bottom and then take my time working on it over the fall and winter. I have all my rivets, 5200, steelflex, and new bits ready to go.


----------



## stomper (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like a great boat to start with. I like the front deck set up.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Sep 29, 2013)

Pretty productive weekend. I got all the transom, decks and bad foam out. Got it cleaned up and a coat of putty over the pitted transom. I couldn't believe how rotter the transom was. It fell apart right in the center. Only the very ends were not rotten, the rest is completly gone. There was also pitting in the transom from the soaked, rotten wood. The foam in the floor in the back was soak and really heavy. Water oozed out everywhere as I pulled the foam out. Once I got the foam out and cleaned the floor, I put water in and marked the leaks in the bottom. There were 4 leaking rivets and 3 small cracks right under the keel. Tracker certainly never intended for anyone to take thes boats apart the way they assembled them and then poured foam in on top of everything. Next step, build a new transom.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, it's been awhile since I posted. Fished for 5 days last week so I didn't get much done. Had a long weekend so I tried to get as much done as I could. Finally got the new transom in so it feels good to be moving forward instead of tearing stuff apart. I have to pick up a hose and put a couple more bolts in and it will be ready for the welder. Hoping to get welded next weekend, then steelflex and then I can pace myself putting it back together. Here's a few pictures of the rebuild progress:


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok, it's been a little while since I last posted. Fishing was pretty good so I didn't put the time in the rebuild I wanted to. Finally got the boat back from the welder and got the Steelflex on the bottom. The previous owner must have drilled new holes everytime he got a new trolling motor, there was 12 extra holes so I made a new board and body puttied the old holes. Once the Steelflex dries I will be painting the boat and putting on new decals.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, looks nice! That transom area looks...complicated. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, there is a lot to it. I was surprised by how many bolts and rivets this required. Everything ties together like a big puzzle just have to take your time and think thru it and keep 5200 handy.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, got the heater cranking yesterday so I could finish the Steel flex and get some primer on. I wanted to make sure all the rivets and keel were properly coated. Don't want any leaks when I'm done. I used a can of Zar paint stripper gel on the decals. The decals peeled off like saran wrap, it was amazing. I then taped where I wanted to paint and then wire brushed the sides. Once I was done wire brushing, I cleaned it with Acetone and then re taped-it and got it ready for primer.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 24, 2013)

Got a little more work done today. Got the final coat of self etching primer on. I used the Rust Oleum and it seemed to go on nice. I also did a little plumbing on the livewell while it was out. I am adding a lever so I can fill/drain it from the console. Also adding a pump out and a real overflow. The original only had a piece of pipe I added for overflow.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Nov 24, 2013)

Boat is looking good. Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 25, 2013)

Man that was a lot of work! Nice job.


----------



## DrNip (Nov 25, 2013)

Heck of an overhaul. Looking really good. Can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, appreciate the feedback. I'm anxious to get it flipped back over and get a coat of finish paint on and start piecing it back together


----------



## Downtown (Nov 27, 2013)

looking good
cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 28, 2013)

Going to take a breal over Thanksgiving, but here are a couple photos of where I left off. I built a couple saw horses so I could flip the boat and get it off the trailer and ready for paint. Didn't have any help this week so I figured out how to flip the boat on my own. Hooked straps up to the ceiling and carefully flipped it over. Went better than I thought. I have to do a little body putty for some of the extra trolling motor holes and dents. Also took a file over a couple sharp edges that occured thru the years from banging into things.


----------



## DrNip (Nov 29, 2013)

How deep is the livewell? Very nice job on that splashwell.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 29, 2013)

The livewell is 14" deep. It is the orginal livewell.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, here's what I got done today. Finshed the primer and got 2 coats of color on. Needs another coat and then some clear, but I ran out of paint. Really misjudged that. I also made some new boards for the trailer as I saw the originals were rotten when I took the boat off. I figured since I had some SPAR left I would go ahead and coat them before I put new carpet on. I also put some fresh paint on my motor bar. I had this custom made for my jet. Probably don't ned one with the jet, but I hate to see the motor stress the transom. Going to the store first thing in the am to get some paint so I can get it done and let it sit for a couple days. I also made a plate for the cable hole. I don't know why Tracker made this so big and oblonged but water often went in here. I made a plate and plan to put two cable boots to keep the water out. One is for the motor cables and the other is for transducers and speedo.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Hot Damn.. Race Car Red! Your not hiding from the Man in that thing.

Mojo


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 29, 2013)

shouldn't be hard to see


----------



## Bobsbaits (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok, got the final coat of red and clear coat on today. Took off the tape and it doesn't look bad. I started polishing the aluminum to see how it will go. Looks good when done, but it will take some work to get it polished up nice. If anybody has a trick for polishing aluminum, please let me know. Decals and pinstripe are on order so I hope to get them on the end of next week.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Dec 15, 2013)

With the cold and hunting season it's been little while since I've worked on the boat. I got the pinstripe and decals on. Still missing a decal or two, but this is a good start. Goal is to get it back on the trailer next weekend and start working on the inside.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 15, 2013)

Too dang slick man!


----------



## typed by ben (Dec 16, 2013)

dang she looks fresh. i love the red with the polished aluminum.

you can get the aluminum to a mirror finish but the upkeep isnt worth it IMO. if youve ever had polished wheels you know how much of a nightmare it can be to keep the shine deep

id hit it with scotchbrite and leave it at that but thats just me.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'm starting to agree its probably not worth it to keep it polished. The river usually turns it anyway.


----------



## typed by ben (Dec 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336682#p336682 said:


> Bobsbaits » Yesterday, 23:03[/url]"]Thanks, I'm starting to agree its probably not worth it to keep it polished. The river usually turns it anyway.


yeah i know around here the water is pretty much always stained. thats why i always keep a coat of wax on my boats, seals all that stuff out AND makes it easier to just wipe it off with a rag if you need to


----------



## Bobsbaits (Dec 23, 2013)

Out of town with work for a couple weeks so I'm getting a little behind, but I did get to take advantage of the nice weather we had this weekend. Cleaned the oxidation off the aluminum but I'm not going to work on a mirror finish. just don't think it's worth the work. Once I got that cleaned I put the boat back on the trailer so I could start working on the inside. I got the back deck pieces together and some new foam on the floor. Bought a built in gas tank, but I probably should have bought a tape measure. Close, but the fittings are too high to close the lid. Anybody have any experience putting new fittings on a tank? I'm going to think about it for a few days till I get back to working on it after Christmas.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 31, 2013)

That red is real sharp bud, lookin sweet.


----------



## typed by ben (Jan 1, 2014)

if you have a plastic shop nearby they can put the fitting wherever you like. its usually not too expensive either. just depends on if you are past the point of having someone else do it


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, I might try that. I spent some time looking it over and was thinking I could cut down the neck and put a 90 degree radiator hose on top. If the cut down neck and hose is 1/2" shorter than the current long neck, if should work out ok. If not, I will hunt a plastic shop.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 2, 2014)

What a great rebuild. The boat looks great! I can't wait to see the finished product. I think something like this will be my next project. What size motor is on it?


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 3, 2014)

It has a 70hp Evinrude with a jet


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok, doesn't look like I got a lot done but took a while to tie the back end all together. I got the new gas tank in. I went from 2 6 gallon portable tanks to 1 22 gallon permanent mount. Don't often burn that much gas but there are a few river tournaments where I actually burn over 6 gallons running up river and till the day was over I have to use a spare 1 gal can I carry along to make it back to the dock. Jets are good for river fishing, but they do burn a lot of gas. Running out wouldn't be a problem now. I also tied the livewell plumbing all together so now I will have real drains and pump out. Seemed like more thinking than working this weekend.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 4, 2014)

Finished the back deck today in prep for carpet. Put some pour foam in to make up for what I had to take out and then installed the rear deck boxes.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks good. Its coming along nicely.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 4, 2014)

This is looking really sharp man. Super clean job your doing.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking good! Like your tracker! Kind of like my MV-16s layout on my tracker!


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 5, 2014)

I have some changes in mind for the front deck. I liked the long front deck, but didn't like the rod set up and want a recessed trolling motor pan.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 6, 2014)

I think you will like those changes. I have a low profile foot pedal for my tm so I don't have a recessed tray. But I'm thinking about a new tm so I'm also rethinking my front deck. I will have to completely redo it for the recessed tray.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 6, 2014)

I made a fiberglass tray to put in a couple boats. They worked great. I use a hand control TM, but if I had a foot control, I'd be making another tray.


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337671#p337671 said:


> Bobsbaits » 02 Jan 2014, 00:48[/url]"]Thanks, I might try that. I spent some time looking it over and was thinking I could cut down the neck and put a 90 degree radiator hose on top. If the cut down neck and hose is 1/2" shorter than the current long neck, if should work out ok. If not, I will hunt a plastic shop.



Don't use a typical radiator hose because they're not fuel and even worse ethanol resistant. You'll wind up with pieces of rubber in your fuel system. Also your fuel line from the tank to your engine should be the new ethanol resistant type. I had to replace the fuel line and filler hose on my 2001 Ranger Bass boat I use to own. The ethanol had started eating up the fuel line from the tank to the engine on the inside. When you cut it in half the inside liner just flaked and fell out. I had to have my 225 Merc EFI system cleaned out and filters replaced because of this crap. I was lucky that it didn't ruin the fuel pump or injectors.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you, that is good advice.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 19, 2014)

Been a little while since I posted, but I've been working away. I finished getting the back end together and started putting some carpet on. Except for some hatch lids, I finished carpeting the back. I also have the foam in and am ready to put the floor in. Unfortunately I don't have the aluminum yet for the floor and front deck but I should be getting it tomorrow. My boat used to have folding drink holders which were knowck off everytime I stood up so I fabricated a drink holder out of aluminum to be mounted on the floor right in front of the livewell.


----------



## JoeGree61 (Jan 21, 2014)

I really like what you have done so far. I very interested in how you add the storage and modify your front casting deck. I want to bring the deck back to the console. I also have a 83 TX175 that I'm restoring. I removed the original livewell and installed a 37 gallon plastic tank. It is snowing today but I will try an post you a couple of picks this weekend.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm running a Fishing Show this weekend for the Firehouse so I wouldn't get anything done, but I'll be back on it next weekend. I would be interested to see how your planning that as well. My main idea is to make a normal rod box and larger front deck compartment so I can organize my tackle and move both trolling motor batteries to the front to help balance the weight a little.


----------



## jhef (Jan 26, 2014)

very nice build.Are you going electric only? or are you putting a outboard back on it? reason i ask is i have a 90 model tx17 and my set up is electric only. i had to move all batteries to the rear of my boat. reason is with no outboard all the weight was up front and the bow would sit really low with me up front fishing. i still have to fill livewell completely full to keep nose up enough to level out the boat while im fishing etc.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Jan 26, 2014)

I am putting the 70hp jet back on, but plan to move my batteries to the front since I have the opposite problem you describe


----------



## Bobsbaits (Feb 1, 2014)

Had the show last weekend so I didn't get much done, but I did get the 1/8" aluminum floor in and carpeted. Also carpeted the sides and will install those next. Hope to get a work day in soon and make some headway.


----------



## lpotter (Feb 3, 2014)

Really Nice Project!!!!!!.......I have an 82 BassTracker 2 I picked up for $1000 and am looking at doing something similar......What about a cost estimate to this point......I know the point is saving an old boat and anyone that plans one of these may never get their money out of it, but I just wondered where you were on it.......Thanks!!!! =D>


----------



## Brine (Feb 3, 2014)

First time seeing the build. Looking great.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the beer holders


----------



## rscottp (Feb 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340647#p340647 said:


> Loggerhead Mike » 03 Feb 2014, 15:09[/url]"]Love the beer holders




You can never have too many!


----------



## Bobsbaits (Feb 3, 2014)

I saved all my receipts in a bag, to be honest I was a little afraid of adding them all up till I was done for fear it might stop me from doing something I wanted  Although I could have probably done some things cheaper I had to decide whether I should buy a new boat or fix the old one. Knowing it was worth almost nothing based on the transom and leaks with soaked foam and after looking at the builds on here and knowing what I wanted and the fact I really like the boat I decided to bite the bullet and go for the build. At some point I will add it up and post. I will tell you if you plan ahead, shop ebay, fishing shows and online sales you can save a lot of money. If you buy things when you need it, you will almost always pay a premium. As much as I like to shop local, it would be hard to buy a lot of the parts you need from a local boat dealer and get good deals. 

As for the drink holders, these will be harder to break and spill the beverage of choice. It seemed I knocked the originals off every time I got up.


----------



## lpotter (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, I can't wait to start on mine...I appreciate the tips and when I get into it I will have some more questions......I hope mine turns out as good as yours.....I have already lined up a friend that can weld aluminum......lol


----------



## Bobsbaits (Feb 9, 2014)

got a some work done this weekend. Working on getting the sides installed and the console base ready. Went ahead and attached a speaker and fuse box before I installed so I didn't have to stoop so much. Had a friend cut and bend the long rod box lid I had a little shorter so there is still some leg room for the passenger. Started the rod box framing, but didn't get it finished.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Feb 17, 2014)

Spent most of the weekend working on the rod box. I thought this was going to be a lot easier, but all the measuring, cutting riveting takes some time. I was looking for golf tubes for the rod tips, but couldn't find any big enough for the spinning rod eyelets to go thru. Would probably be fine if the rod box was longer, but I wanted to passenger to have some leg room. I bought a piece of Starboard off of ebay to use for the tubes and the rod butts. Cut real nice, almost like working with wood without the splinters. For the rods I finally settled on 2" PVC, was an easy call because it is big enough and I had the tubes left over from the original. Since I had originally planned on more rods and because I bought a couple golf tubes to test out, I went ahead and cut them in around the bigger tubes. I figured this would give me more rods and I can put shorter baitcasters in these. Didn't quite get the rod box done, but I got it in and mostly done. I started putting the carpet in and need some couplers to put the PVC tubes in. I also added a battery tray as I plan to move the 2 trolling motor batteris to the front. I read alot about the batteries bouncing more up front so I put a ratchet strap in to hold them down. I also added a fuel water separator in the back.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Feb 24, 2014)

Did some work over the weekend and figured I would catch up the pictures here. Finished the rod box, except for the lid. The starboard worked real nice. I also framed out the front battery compartment and cooler area. Lot's of time spent, but it doesn't look like a lot done for all the time. I also cut out the front deck and added a recessed foot pedal tray. I really like how these work. I took the old wiring harness and cleaned it up. There were wires cut off in the middle and there was old trolling motor wires that were too thin for anything other than 12 volt. After I cleaned it up I rewrapped it and ran it threw the boat. I see I screwed up and should have ran the harness before I attached the driver side panel, whoops. Now I'll have to figure a clean way to cover the harness. Next weekend I hope to cut the top over the battery area and do some wiring. Before I put the front panel back on, I added some pour foam in to replace what I took out.


----------



## TNbassfisher (Mar 5, 2014)

Awsome rebuild. Any more updates and pictures?


----------



## Bobsbaits (Mar 5, 2014)

Been a little behind with pictures, but I should have some later this week.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Mar 9, 2014)

ok, been a little while since I posted some updates, so I thought I would try to catch up. Since the last update I installed the last deck piece finished the carpeting, livewell, inside rod box, wiring, cooler, console, moved the trolling motor batteries to the front, rod straps, front and back seats, console graph, transducers w/cable covers, LEDs, trolling motor foot pedal pan and battery charger. Still need to finish a couple hatch lids and figure out how to attach the main seats. It seems the seats I got on sale at iBoats were a little wider than the originals so need to raise them a little. I will post some more detailed pictures later that show where I put the light holders, new dink board, inside compartment LEDs, etc. Hoping to get the seats in today and finish the hatch lids. Next weekend I will work on the motor. Was hoping to repaint the motor, but I have a tournament on the 23rd so I may have to leave that till later in the spring or summer.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking great! Almost there.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok, here's a few more pictures. I got the seats installed today and hooked up the jack plate to get ready for hooking the jet up next weekend. Also got another hatch lid carpeted and installed. Not my favorite job scrapping the old glue and prepping for new.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 10, 2014)

Dang, this looks great, you've done a great job.


----------



## Humj7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work !! 
Looks beautiful .


----------



## Bobsbaits (Mar 16, 2014)

Busy weekend trying to get ready for my tournament next weekend. Tried to focus on what I know I needed done so I could fish and figured I could catch up on the rest later. Biggest disappointment was putting the motor back on without painting it. I had really planed on getting that repainted and have all the paint and decals ready to go. First thing this weekend my dad and I hung the motor. We used a cum along and a lawm mower lifter. Tractor was in the shop so I couldn't use it like I did to take off. Really, it went on better than off. Thank goodness I used blue tape to mark all the wires when I disconected them, it made it much easier to connect. Next I put the Hydrturf on and hooked up the trolling motor. I used 3m glue to fasten the turf. Don't have my new front graph yet, but I went ahead and drilled the holes and put in the wire covers so it will be easier when it comes in. I also finished putting a lid on the cooler and finishing the rod box lid. One last hatch lid to go and that is the back deck. Have it carpeted, but not installed yet. I put a new starter battery in while I was at it, figured the old one was going on 5 years old. I went ahead and put a couple gallons of gas in and it fired right up. Went ahead and did some rigging, got the last of the rod straps in, a trolling motor strap, a new Gman trolling motor cable, added some decals for a finishing touch, put on a new winch strap, put the paddle holders under the rod box lid (wouldn't fit under the back with the new gas tank), added a plano box holder to one of the rear hatch boxes, installed the fire extinguisher and even organized and put my tackle back in the boat. Still have a few things to do next weekend before the tournament. I'm going to take it out for a spin Friday. Everything functions in the garage, but need to see how it works on the water. Sorry, lengthy ost and ots of pictures. 

Will post some follow ups next weekend after I finish off the little things.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks great. Go fish and have fun, then you can finish later. I have been doing the same thing myself.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Apr 6, 2014)

Been a little while so I figured I would catch everyone up. The maiden voyage didn't go quite as planned. I have the throttle and gear cables reversed. Made for an interesting launch. Till I got those straighten out, I had the adjustments screwed up. Long story short, I spent the day idling around because I couldn't figure it out. Thought I had it figured out and went out for my first tournament of the year the next day. I still had something wrong so I spent that day idling as well. I had all but 13 lbs of smallmouth and thought I was having a good day till I saw it took 18 lbs to win. I also discovered the seats I had were just too big. I bought them off iBoats when they had the 75% off sale. Awesome seats, but just too wide and too high. Couldn't even get the boat in reverse. Also when I put the trolling motor in the water it ran in reverse. I thought I messed up the panel when I put it in, but here the trolling motor plug was reveresed wired. All in all it wasn't too bad, everything else seemed to work ok. I've replaced the seats and added a drop in box in the front for 3600 plano boxes. Still have some odds and ends to finish like wiring and gauges but overall I everything seems to be working ok and as long as the fishing is good, I'll probably fish


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 6, 2014)

How do you like the performance of the outboard jet? 
This is a sweet build, I have read the whole thing.


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great. Sorry to hear about the seats and some technical difficulties, but we all know that's just par for the course with these builds. You've put together a fantastic rig. 

And a 13# sack of fish usually has a pretty good chance of winning money down here too - so congrats on the catches.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice tracker bud, looks like your getting some good bass fishin in as well!


----------



## Bobsbaits (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. The technical difficulties were mostly stupid stuff done trying to get the boat ready too soon, but in the end I was able to fix them. As for the jet performance, the props certainly run much better but when you run up river in the morning and then realize how shallow the water was because the boat wouldn't even drift over what you just ran up you realize why you have the jet. Where I live we have the Susquehanna and a lot of trolling motor only lakes close by. This rig works perfect for both and if I want to go to a bigger lake I can.


----------



## Lazy Lund (Apr 7, 2014)

Where did you get the Plano organizers, both the metal and plastic ones?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobsbaits (Apr 7, 2014)

The metal organizer was a closeout at a Gander Mountain store, but I did see them online. I cut it down to fit. i got the plastic one years ago but they are available on Basscat.com.


----------

